

Comprehensive Cheat Sheet for C Developers - StylifyYourBlog
http://www.cheatography.com/ashlyn-black/cheat-sheets/c/

======
greenyoda
This list really just scratches the surface of the standard C libraries and C
syntax. You can't really call it comprehensive if it's missing something as
fundamental as memcpy(). As a truly comprehensive reference for serious C
programmers, I'd recommend this book:

 _C: A Reference Manual_ , by Harbison and Steele

[http://www.amazon.com/Reference-Manual-5th-
Edition/dp/013089...](http://www.amazon.com/Reference-Manual-5th-
Edition/dp/013089592X)

(That's the same Guy Steele who's known for his work on the Common Lisp
specification. He's a man of many talents...)

